# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  The Broken Lands Region

## wminish

Hi Everyone

I thought I would share some of the details of a project that I have been working on for most of the year and which is finally nearing completion. Last year I published the Heron Bay map pack; a set of 3 maps showing a large walled along with some world building notes. This year I have been working on the follow up to this pack which expands on the wider region around the city of Heron Bay. The pack will contain 8 maps in total, a region map and 7 town and city maps. At the time of writing this I am finished all but one of the maps in the pack and I am a reasonable way through the formatting of the final PDF. Have a look at some of the images from the pack which I've posted below and let me know what you think, I'll post more as work continues.

----------


## FallenImmortal

I have to say, I am endlessly excited about this map pack. This is the kind of thorough mapping and worldbuilding project I've always wanted to tackle and either not had the discipline or time to do. I've been following your teaser images on Facebook and Instagram for months, and I am feeling so much hype for this project. I can't wait to see it unveiled and purchase the pack to add to my collection.

----------


## wminish

> I have to say, I am endlessly excited about this map pack. This is the kind of thorough mapping and worldbuilding project I've always wanted to tackle and either not had the discipline or time to do. I've been following your teaser images on Facebook and Instagram for months, and I am feeling so much hype for this project. I can't wait to see it unveiled and purchase the pack to add to my collection.


Thanks, and I'm happy to report that I won't be keeping you waiting much longer. The pack is basically ready to go, I'm just waiting for my wife to have time to do the final proofread and then I'm ready for release. I was hoping to have it out on Friday but it will most likely be next week now as it will take it a few days to be approved by drivethruRPG once I upload it (unless my account verification comes through in the next few days which it should). In the meantime here are some additional project images and the digital version of the Tower of the Noonday Sun is now in finished maps.

  

Finally, just a little peak at some of the issues I have working with physical materials. I made this little mistake on the tower of the noonday sun map. I inked in a bit too much of my construction drawing and this border element overlaps the title banner when it should be underneath. It was very easy to edit out though, you wouldn't even know there was a mistake made looking at the final image. If you look through my Instagram posts of the work in progress you might notice that this part is always covered by some object when I show this corner of the map.

----------


## wminish

The broken lands map pack containing all the maps I've shown in this thread and more is now available here.

----------


## aami

I love the close-up on the mountains, cause that's something I've been trying to improve on lately. I also like your cliffs, I always usually put too much in the form of those little detail lines, or way too little, and this seems just right. Guess what I'm saying is, nice!

----------

